# Christian Dior Haute Couture Fall Winter 2008 x 819 HQ



## Q (1 Dez. 2011)

​
thx JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## Q (1 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (1 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2011)

Hier noch für Interessierte  die Liste der Models bei dieser Mega-Show:

*Models:* Michaela Kocianova, Vlada Roslyakova, Alexandra Tomlinson, Milana Keller, Sasha Pivovarova, Tatyana Usova, Magdalena Frackowiak, Lisa Cant, Marcelina Sowa, Linda Vojtova, Coco Rocha, Kamila Filipickova, Alexandra Trotter, Michelle Alves, Denisa Dvorakova, Anna Kuchkina, Heidi Mount, Irina Lazareanu, Romina Lanaro, Hye Park, Alison Nix, Catherine McNeil, Elena Melnik, Kasia Struss, Karmen Pedaru, Kori Richardson, Chanel Iman, Lindsay Ellingson, Ali Stephens, Iekeliene Stange, Natasha Poly, Caroline Trentini, Bruna Tenorio, Viviane Orth, Olga Sherer, Mia Rosing, Alexandra Agoston, Tanya Dziahileva, Kim Noorda, Egle Tvirbutaite, Morgane Dubled and Georgina Stojilkovic.*
*


----------



## zool (3 Dez. 2011)

Vom Designer abgesehen, wunderschöne Models und tolle Aufnahmen! Klasse!!!


----------



## koftus89 (16 Sep. 2012)

woooooooooooooow, super aufnahmen. sptizen show. tausend mal dank.


----------

